# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Διάρροια! σε κουνέλια.

## jimi gats

δεν ξερω αν ανεβασα στη στη σωστη θεση το θεμα..Ασχολειται κανεις με κουνελια??
Ξερει κανεις πως αντιμετωπιζεται η διαρροια??πηγα σε κτηνιατρο και μου συνεστησε baytrill 0.5
επειδη τα προοριζω για φαγητο για την οικογενεια και δε θελω να τα φορτωνα με φαρμακα ρωταω αν καποις απο εσας εχει κουνελια και τι κανει σε τετοιες περιτωσεις

----------


## Giwrgos13

Εχω ενα κουνελι αλλα δν εχω αντιμετοπησει τετεια προβληματα ποτε! Το εχω τωρα σχεδον 5 χρονια!

----------


## Leonidas

_...θα σου προτεινα τριφυλλη μονο_

----------


## mitsman

Δεν νομιζω οτι αυτο που θα εδινα στο παιδι μου αν ειχε διαρροια να ηταν μια ισχυροτατη αντιβιωση ευρέως φασματος..... 
 τα κουνελια αντιμετωπιζουν σοβαρα προβληματα κοκκιδιων!!! δεν ξερω 
μηπως φταιει αυτο!

----------


## geofil

Το πρώτο που πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι η διατροφή. Δεν μας είπες τι τρώνε.
Το πιο πιθανόν είναι να χρειάζονται περισσότερες φυτικές ίνες. Δηλαδή άχυρο, που είναι το άλφα και το ωμέγα στην διατροφή τους. Αν δεν τρώνε συχνά άχυρο, τότε τα προβλήματα στο γαστρεντερικό τους είναι σίγουρα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

τι τρώνε? είναι ελεύθερα η σε κλούβες? πόσα κουνέλια είναι? μικρά, μεγάλα? διάρροια όταν λες είναι τέλειος νερό η μαλακά κόπρανα? 
έχουν πρησμένη κοιλιά? 
δωσε στις μαναδες την αντιβιωση για να μην σου ψοφησουν ολα και σε αυτα που εχεις για φαει θα δουμε τι μπορει να κανουμε.

http://www.hva.gr/downloads/Imerides/Kriti_12_2007/Kouneli_Pathologia.pdf

----------


## jimi gats

καλημερα ..Ναι δεν εδωσα λεπτομερειες προς το παρον εχω μια κουνελα τωρα τα φτιαχνω...κουνελινη ταιζω της βιωζοκατ αυτη με τη μεικτη διατροφη νο 51
περιμενω να γεννησει γιατι την ειχα παρει ετοιμη..εναι μεγαλοσωμη ..Τιποτε αλλο δε ταιζω ,και ο κατοχος της αυτα ταιζε ..
Δεν εχω εμπειρια απ οκουνελια και αληθεια ειναι οτι φοβαμαι να δωσω χορτα κτλ .Σημερα που τα καθαρισα ξανα ειδα οτι εστρωσαν τα κοπρανα..Ναι χτες ηταν μαλακα...Αντιβιωση δεν ξεκινησα εχω κτι προβιοτικα για τα καναρινια οπως το liviferm..αραγε κανει για τα κουνελια???Τι ρωταω τωρα  :winky: )

----------


## geofil

Εγώ δεν έχω δώσει ποτέ φάρμακα στα δικά μου. Και δεν είχα ποτέ προβλήματα.
Το άχυρο χρειάζεται όπως και να χει. Και τα φρέσκα χόρτα μην τα φοβάσαι αφού είναι μεγάλη. Αλλά θα πρέπει να τα δώσεις σε μικρές δόσεις στην αρχή αφού δεν είναι συνηθισμένη.

----------


## οδυσσέας

οταν θα ξαναπας στον κτηνιατρο, θα του πηγενεις δειγμα απο τα κοπρανα η ακομα καλυτερα θα του πηγενεις το κουνελι για να το δει και για να κανει εξετασεις.
τα κουνελια μερικες φορες κανουν μαλακα κοπρανα και συνηθως τα τρωνε (Πιστεύεται ότι αυτή η συνήθεια παρέχει στα ζώα μεγάλες ποσότητες βιταμίνης Β η οποία παράγεται από τα βακτήρια μέσα στην τροφή που βρίσκεται στο παχύ έντερο).
δεν ξερω την εταιρια που φτιαχνει την κουνελινη που περνεις αλλα επιδη εχω δουλεψει σε τετοιο ''εργοστασιο'' προσπαθησε να την σταματησεις.
δωσε καθε δευτερη μερα σανο η τριφυλλη ξερο (μπαλα) και βρωμη. 
οπως λεει και ο Γιωργος δωσε σταδιακα και χλωρα χορτα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

μιας και ξεκινας με την εκτροφη των κουνελιων δες και αυτο. 

http://www.cuniculture.info/Docs/Ele...c-03-Chap1.htm
όταν διαβάσετε το πρώτο κεφάλαιο στην κάτω μεριά υπάρχει ένα βελάκι που σας πάει στο επόμενο κεφάλαιο.

απο μεταφραστη google στα ελληνικα.
http://translate.google.com/translat...c-03-Chap1.htm

καλό διάβασμα...

----------


## mariakappa

κουνελινη?????????μονο?????????
και μετα νομιζετε οτι επειδη τα μεγαλωνεται εσεις το κρεας τους ειναι το καλυτερο.....
η κουνελινη μονο τα παχαινει.τιποτα δεν τους προσφερει.για να ειναι υγειες ενα ζωο πρεπει να τρωει οτι θα ετρωγε και στη φυση του.εαν εσεις τα παχαινεται απλα τοτε και αυτα τοσο απλα εχουν αρρωστειες απο δευτερογενης λοιμωξεις που ουτε παιρνετε χαμπαρι.δωστε στα κουνελια σας καλυτερη ποιοτητας ζωης για να εχετε καλυτερης ποιοτητας κρεας.

----------


## RacingPigeon

Γεια χαρά Δημήτρη,

αν και πάλιωσε το ερώτημά σου, σε ενημερώνω (από την εμπειρία μου) , ότι καλό είναι να δίνεις στα κουνέλια σχετικά χοντρά κλαδιά μελιού, λεμονιάς, πορτοκαλιάς, μανταρινιάς, νεραντζιάς (με τα φύλλα ή χωρίς), αρκεί να έχουν φλοιό φρέσκο-πρασινωπό διότι κάνει καλό στο πεπτικό, τα προφυλάσσει από κοκκίδιωση και τα ηρεμεί (αφού ξύνουν τα δόντια τους), μία φορά το μήνα. Επίσης *τα φύλλα της μουσμουλιάς σταματούν τη διάρρεια* (λίγα την ημέρα μέχρι να σταματήσει).

----------


## RacingPigeon

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω και τα *κυδώνια. Βοηθάν επίσης στην διάρρεια*. Όμως τόσο το κυδώνι όσο και τα φύλλα μουσμουλιάς πρέπει να τα δώσετε κάποια στιγμή για να τους είναι γνώριμα σαν γεύση ώστε να τα φάνε αμέσως όταν θα υπάρξει περίπτωση ανάγκης. Αν και εδώ που τα λέμε, συνήθως τα "χτυπούν" κατευθείαν και δείχνουν να τους αρέσουν. *Όμως δεν πρέπει να δίνονται συχνά*.  (1 φορά την εβδομάδα τα φύλλα μουσμουλιάς, 1 φορά ανά δύο εβδομάδες τα κυδώνια (1 μεγάλο ή 2 μικρά κυδ.), εάν τα έχετε σε αφθονία).

----------


## MariaK

Αν και εχει περασει καιρος λεω να σου πω και εγω μιας και ασχολουμε με κουνελια καμποσα χρονια τωρα.
Πρωτα απο ολα τα κουνελια σου πρεπει να τρεφονται σωστα ειτε τα εχεις για φαι ειτε οχι,την σωστη διατροφη περιλαμβανουν τα χωρτα και τα λαχανικα και τα φρουτα(τα φρουτα παχενουν τα κουνελια).Οι μητερες πρεπει να διατυρουνται αδυνατες για να εχουν καλη γεννα αλλα προσεχε να μην αδυνατησουν πολυ.Η κυρια διατροφη που κανει πολυ καλο ειναι οσο γεινετε πιο απτη κουνελινη και βρωμη που τους κανει καλο,ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΤΟΙΜΑ ΜΕΙΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΠΙΣΚΟΤΑ κανουν πολυ κακο στα δοντια του κουνελιου σου.Απο χορτα προς θεου μην πας να ξοδευεσε για σανο και τετια να χρησημοπιεις αχυρο μονο για τις φωλιες και για να τρωνε τρυφυλλι απο χορτα και λαχανικα δινε τους κλαδια μουριας μην δινεις απο εσπεριδοειδη γιατι ειναι ο κυριος λογος διαροιας κοιτα λιγο και το επομενο σαιτ:http://zoofarmer.blogspot.gr/

----------


## MariaK

η αληθεια ειναι οτι η διατροφη ειναι ενα ανεπαρκι αρθρο κοιτα απο εκει και κατω

----------


## adreas

Δίνω  τα  πάντα δόξα  το  θεό δεν έχουν  κάτι.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## giorgos_

Παθολογια κουνελιων απο τον Πανελληνιο κτηνιατρικο συλλογο

http://www.hva.gr/downloads/Imerides...Pathologia.pdf

----------

